# Easy desserts that last



## joekool84 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey all,
I'm looking for some good, easy desserts that I can make and they will keep well. We have done brownies, apple crisp, cookies. And I want to mix it up a little. 

We are a fast casual place, so nothing so fancy. Desserts run $1-$2.50.
Thanks!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

How long are you talking about?

Making choux pastries is a good option. They keep well. Fill as required over a couple of days They freeze well cooked or raw

Meringues keep well too. As above, but they keep longer in sealed tubs.

Biscotti. Dont know about the US but here in the UK the sky's the limit what you can charge for these lovely little earners. Koudos to generic coffee houses for getting away with it. They Costa packet.

Fruit breads served with butter. They freeze well too


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

What about a bread pudding? I've kept puddings wrapped and in the refrigerator for up to a week with no loss in flavor or texture. It's a real comfort food that's been making a bit of a comeback. I've seen at least a dozen articles in various cooking magazines in the last year, and it's really easy to incorporate fruit in season, dried fruits, chocolate and more.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

chocolate mousse is not nearly as hard as it sounds and keeps pretty decently. wine glass, swirl with choc syrup, fill one third whip cream, fill one third mousse,fill one third whip cream. leave a little room at the top for fresh berries (your pick) and a mint leaf. or in a small bowl (think side of steamed rice) place a biscotti or 2 lady fingers (dipped in kahlua?) leaning along the edge and place a nice portion of mousse , dash o whip cream and choc syrup or possibly a splash of that choc/orange liquer who's name i have forgotten.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting goes really well, from what i see. I think people think "this is healthy!" so they;re more likely to indulge. If you make a white chocolate cream cheese frosting, it holds up even in warm weather. 

I'd be wary of anything with milk and eggs in it - which I think is in all bread puddings - it's dangerous to keep more than a couple of days even refrigerated. Same if you make choux and want to fill with pastry cream - ok for filling with whipped cream, but it seems to be more than you're looking for if you want easy to maintain. The pastry cream would have to be remade every day, i think, in any case. 
If you have brownies, you might also have other cookie squares - there's a wonderful pecan square in the Joy of Cooking, with a short crust and a thick topping with pecans or walnuts and brown sugar and eggs, that lasts very well and is very tasty and satisfying. 
Or of course fudge layer cake of any kind. People always go for that and it can last.


----------



## joekool84 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas. I have tried mousse, but unfortunately, i dont have the volume i would like to go through enough to make it worth a batch. 
My big problem is that I dont have volume for desserts, so i need something easy to make a few of and they will keep throughout the week,

I will look for some good recipes for puddings! and baklavah! Thanks!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

???
I think if you keep your bread pudding properly refrigerated, and sealed close to reduce trapped air, you'll get about a week out of it, no problem.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but I've read big warnings everywhere that any mixture of milk and eggs that is cooked together is dangerous and has a very short life span in the fridge, sealed or not which I believe is two or maybe thee days. Bread pudding is made with eggs and milk, generally. Are you saying this is not the case, that the warnings are false? I've thrown out plenty of good food, then. 
I'm not talking about eggs, which are not the problem but milk and eggs.


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

Are you referring to uncooked milk and eggs perhaps? That could definitely be an issue. In my original post, I was assuming a cooked product that is wrapped and refrigerated promptly. This should easily last 5 days with no problem. If you were referring to a cooked product, I would have to say that I've never heard such warnings, nor have I ever had an issue. Difference in equipment or power maybe?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I agree. A cobbler will also work, Brownie sundae, choco chipwich sundae apple brown betty


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I may be dreaming all this, but i always have read to be very careful of custards, because they are made of milk cooked with egg. I tried a search on google, putting in custard, safety, etc, and most of the sites are concerned with safety in power failures, but i found the following, though they don't go into the disastrous consequences i've always read in i don;t know how many places:

Food Storage for Safety and Quality

Google Viewer

Is it possible that i';ve been throwing out 4 day old custards for nothing?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

That guideline is adapted from a nearly 20 year old study, and says that they are giving "short but safe" guidelines, and that they are estimates.
It doesn't mean that on day four that custard is suddenly unsafe.
They are erring on the side of caution.
If your refrigerator has cooling issues, if you store the product near the front or in the door instead of in the back, if you are constantly opening your door, then you will impact the shelf life.
Likewise if you store one quart of product in a gallon container.
the excess air is going to impact quality.

In looking over their recommendations for other foods as well, they have grossly underestimated the storage times.
Gravy - 1 to 2 days?
Ground Meat - 1 to 2 days?
Heck, I'd be lucky to get it from the butcher to my refrigerator in 1-2 days.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I agree on that, they always err on the side of caution (lawsuits i guess) and that's why i said i threw away my custards after four, not two days, because i know it can last more than two. But the problem is that it apparently shows no sign of spoilage when it;s gone bad and can hurt you - neither in appearance nor taste - so i would be afraid to leave it longer, esp if i had a restaurant, with the risk of someone getting sick and then someone finding out my custard was 5 days old. I think if the recommendations are so short, then you would risk a lawsuit if you exceeded them. 

But can you lead me to some information that shows it can last longer? it would be a relief to be able to keep pumpkin pie or bavarian cream longer than 4 days.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

crepes. the batter can be made in small batches, lasts at least three days and the fillings can vary from day to day and can range from sweet to savory.


----------

